# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Konferenca e rinisë orthodhokse të Mitropolisë së Beratit

## ilia spiro

Konferenca e rinisë orthodhokse të Mitropolisë së Beratit



Në datat 20 - 21 nëntor 2010, u zhvillua në qytetin e Vlorës, konferenca e rinisë orthodhokse e Mitropolisë së Beratit, që u mbajt në ambientet e Hotel Vlora Internacional. Për zhvillimin sa më normal dhe komod të kësaj konference, duhet të falënderojmë së pari Fortlumturinë e Tij, Kryepiskopin e Tiranës, Durrësit dhe të gjithë Shqipërisë, Imzot Anastasin, i cili i kushton një rëndësi të veçantë edukimit shpirtëror të rinisë sonë orthodhokse, Mitropolitin e Beratit, Vlorës, Kaninës dhe gjithë Myzeqesë, Hirësinë e Tij, Imzot Ignatin, që është i pranishëm me këshillat dhe urtësinë e tij në çdo aktivitet që organizon rinia e Mitropolisë sonë, si dhe zonjën Vasilika Hanxhari, e cila na mirëpriti me filantropinë e saj me mjaft dashuri dhe na ofroi ambientet dhe sallat e këtij hoteli luksoz me një bujari dhe kujdes të veçantë.


Në këtë konferencë morën pjesë rreth 80 të rinj, gjimnazistë dhe studentë, të cilët vinin nga rrethe të ndryshme të Mitropolisë sonë të Beratit. Stafi organizues i kësaj konference: Dhjakon Nikolla Lushi, që është dhe përgjegjës për katekizmin në këtë mitropoli, katekistët: Leonidha Todri, Agustin Nako, Aurel Bardho, Sevastiani Qako dhe Gabriel Shani, dhanë kontributin e tyre për mbarëvajtjen e programit të kësaj konference.


Referati i parë u mbajt nga katekistja Sevastiani Qako, e cila foli mbi temën: Si ti alternoj në jetën time të mirat që më ofron bota dhe shoqëria moderne, që të mund të eci në rrugën e drejtë të Krishterimit. Pasdite, të rinjtë patën mundësinë të vizitonin Shtëpinë Muze të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë, ku u njohën më tepër me historinë e popullit tonë. Pas shërbesës së Mbrëmësores, që u mbajt në kishën e Shën Theodhorëve, të rinjtë pjesëmarrës ndoqën referatin e dytë me temë: Si do të besojmë po të mos dëgjojmë?, përgatitur nga katekisti Leonidha Todri. 


Të shtunën në darkë, të rinjtë patën bekimin e madh të kishin mes tyre, Mitropolitin e Beratit, Hirësinë e Tij, Imzot Ignatin, i cili mbajti referatin e tretë dhe të fundit në këtë konferencë me temë: Dilemat e njeriut në shoqërinë moderne. Në këtë referat, Hirësi Ignati iu drejtua të rinjve duke thënë: Jetojmë në shekullin XXI, që është një shekull i jashtëzakonshëm i kulturës teknologjike, ku të gjitha vërtiten me shpejtësi marramendëse. Por, nuk duhet të harrojmë se epoka jonë është epoka e rënies shpirtërore dhe e materializmit, ku tronditja e vlerave të përjetshme, kryengritja morale, paqëndrueshmëria dhe pasiguria mbizotërojnë kudo. 


Më tej, ai theksoi se të rinjtë rrezikohen nga udhëheqësit e rremë dhe largohen nga burimet jetëprurëse të besës tek Perëndia dhe Tradita jonë e pasur. Sipas tij, tre faktorët që ndihmojnë në këtë orientim janë: familja, shkolla dhe Kisha.


Në përfundim të referatit të tij, Imzot Ignati tha se jo vetëm në të shkuarën, por edhe sot, Kisha nuk harron detyrat e saj për rininë e krishterë me predikimin, të kremtet, meshat, misteret, letërsinë dhe botimet e krishtera të saj, me të cilat forcon moralin fetar të të rinjve.
Ditën e diel, të gjithë të rinjtë pjesëmarrës në konferencë, morën pjesë në Liturgjinë Hyjnore që u mbajt në kishën e Shën Theodhorëve në Vlorë. Kjo ishte një ditë mjaft e veçantë, sepse në këtë ditë Kisha jonë kremton Hyrjen në Tempull të Hyjlindëses Mari. Në këtë liturgji, morën pjesë përveç Mitropolitit të Beratit, Hirësisë së Tij, Imzot Ignatit dhe Atë Kostandin Prifti dhe dy dhjakonët, Nikolla Lushi dhe Anastas Vrapi. Pas përfundimit të Liturgjisë Hyjnore dhe mbylljes së programit të konferencës të gjithë u larguan me përshtypje nga më të mirat nga kjo konferencë, e cila i ndihmoi këta të rinj dhe të reja që të rriten edhe më shumë në nivelin shpirtëror të tyre si dhe të përforcojnë më tej besimin tonë të krishterë orthodhoksë.


Agustin Nako

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Pershendetje Ilia, ju falem nderit per materialin qe sollet.

----------


## ilia spiro

Tungjatjeta Niko! Ja pjesa qe me beri me shume pershtypje, citim i nxjerre nga fjala e Mitropolitit Ignat:

“Dilemat e njeriut në shoqërinë moderne”. Në këtë referat, Hirësi Ignati iu drejtua të rinjve duke thënë: “Jetojmë në shekullin XXI, që është një shekull i jashtëzakonshëm i kulturës teknologjike, ku të gjitha vërtiten me shpejtësi marramendëse. Por, nuk duhet të harrojmë se *epoka jonë është epoka e rënies shpirtërore dhe e materializmit, ku tronditja e vlerave të përjetshme, kryengritja morale, paqëndrueshmëria dhe pasiguria mbizotërojnë kudo.”*

----------


## Seminarist

He, Ilia..!

U hap nga qiviria ajo udha e Shen Prokopit, mo?

Pyetje: Si mendon ti se ne cilin shekull nuk ka pas renie shpirterore?

----------


## ilia spiro

> He, Ilia..!
> 
> U hap nga qiviria ajo udha e Shen Prokopit, mo?
> 
> Pyetje: Si mendon ti se ne cilin shekull nuk ka pas renie shpirterore?


A Sem, Sem! S`i harroke kollaj momentet e dobesise njerezore. 

Sot mendoj se ka me shume renie shpirterore. Kjo edhe nga cmenduria e mediave, televizorit, etj., ku ateizmi propagandohet hapur, dhe fshehtas, ose nenkuptohet gjate trajesave dhe ku njeriut i duket se televizori dhe interneti eshte primare. Keshtu harrohet PERENDIA ne jeten e njeriut nese zgjatet kontakti me "teknologjine".
Po i bie shkurt se per te folur ka sa te duash.

----------


## Seminarist

Une them qe renie, sikurse ngritje shpirterore, ka pasur njekohesisht gjithmone.

Sot teknologjia e ka bere me te mundur se kurre informacionin fetar, komunikimin. Ku ka liri me te madhe fetare se sot, te pakten ne Europe, aq me teper Shqiperi?
Sot Shkrimi i Shenjte mund te lexohet nga te gjithe. Sherbesat mund te ndiqen ne gjuhen tende, te lexohen.
Sot ka sa e sa prioritete.

Une nuk e shoh shekullin e kaluar, as te 19-tin me te ngritur se sa sot shpirterisht.

----------


## ilia spiro

Po! Interneti vec te tjerash te ndihmon qe te njihesh me shume si me Shkrimin e Shenjte edhe me traditen, por ka rreziqe dhe tundime te tjera. S`eshte cudi qe gjate leximit, papritur te te shfaqet nje "femer sexi", etj. Ka shume tundime pra. Personalisht me ka ndihmuar shume megjithate, lidhur me jetet e shenjtoreve, etj. Duhet te jesh "kale karroce", kur hap internetin.
Se mos ka penguar gje per leximin e Shkrimit. Boll te shkosh ne librarine e KOASH-it dhe gjen c`te duash me cmime "kosto". P.sh. Ungjilli ka kushtuar 500 leke (te reja). Vec kesaj edhe gjithcka tjeter vetem qejf te kesh se ka cdo gje.  Mungon deshira. Kjo duket nga libraria ku sa here hyj ne te nuk gjej kurre njeri dhe ndonjehere 1 ose 2 te rinj.

Se paku ne shekujt e kaluar megjithe mungesat, se paku shqiptaret shkonin 4 here ne vit ne Kishe ku edhe kungoheshin. Sot shumica (e "orthodhokseve") nuk e dine ku bie dera e Kishes.
Dhe mungesa besimi  pa dyshim shton deshperimin. Doemos, c`i duhet Kisha kur ka internet, televizor, PUB, rrok,..pa folur per te tjerat. Dhe shpresojne te shkretet se keshtu do te mbysin deshperimin, kur ndodh e kunderta.

----------


## Seminarist

> Po! Interneti vec te tjerash te ndihmon qe te njihesh me shume si me Shkrimin e Shenjte edhe me traditen, por ka rreziqe dhe tundime te tjera. S`eshte cudi qe gjate leximit, papritur te te shfaqet nje "femer sexi", etj.


haha

duhet ta shohec si moter Ilia... :syte zemra: 

orthodhokset si sot edhe me pare, shkonin ne nje shumice dermesue vetem formalisht ne kishe, ose nuk shkonin dhe fare, nqs ishin nga qyteti.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Sot teknologjia e ka bere me te mundur se kurre informacionin fetar, komunikimin. Ku ka liri me te madhe fetare se sot, te pakten ne Europe, aq me teper Shqiperi?


Me kujtove Salen... gjate nje proteste ne Tirane drejtuar atij, kur nje mikrofon i fshehur o shume afer tij por  pa dijeni beri te degjohen fjalet;" le te bejne greve, le te pellasin sa te duan, demokracia i ka keto, ne bejme ç'te duam...".
Kjo eshte liria qe gezojme o eshte ajo qe per hir te shortit..., u be miljonere... :buzeqeshje: !
Ndoshta Ilia e kish fjalen per anarkine totale qe eshte krijuar, per konfuzionin qe me dashje krijohet, me rinine qe jo vetem ka humbur principet kryesore por e ndikuar me terheqjen si magnet e ç'thurjes dhe imazheve te rreme te nje jete te lire "teper te lire" nga detyrimet qe gjeneratat dorezojne gjeneratave si stafete, ku çoroditja nga djalli me brire ( tv ) dhe reklamat e tjera ( grykesia, pornografia, shthurja, ateizmi si form liri-mendimi,etj,etj) bejne qe brezat e ri te largohen pa dashje...
Po mund ta lexojme Ungjillin nepermjet internetit..., por qe mos harro, ka edhe shume te tjera filozafira dhe shpikje te ç'do llojit, perfshi ketu edhe forma te tjera te interpretimit dhe me pas te konceptimit te po atij realiteti te pakundershtueshem, Ungjillit...
Pra une mendoj qe sot anarkia e mendimit rracjonal e servirur me nuanca utopike dhe ( liri, te drejta, vellazeri, paqe, bashkim, tolerance, barazi...) rreklamimi me shume delikatese, rrezikojne te largojne te rinjte nga Zoti.
Pershendetje

----------


## ilia spiro

> haha
> 
> duhet ta shohec si moter Ilia...
> 
> orthodhokset si sot edhe me pare, shkonin ne nje shumice dermesue vetem formalisht ne kishe, ose nuk shkonin dhe fare, nqs ishin nga qyteti.


ta shihje ashtu s`benet me mire, Seminarist

Po deri diku ke te drejte, formalisht, por ama *shkonin* ne Kishe.
Sidoqofte per te perdorur drejt teknologjine duhet vullnet i forte.
Shenjtoret si Shen Kozmai, ne nje profeci  e ka quajtur televizorin instrument te satanait. Pale pastaj per inernetin,.po sic duket ky mbetet ne gjykimin tone..
Perdorim pra te perkore te teknologjise mendoj une...Liturgjia Hyjnore para literatures orthodhokse dhe literatura para internetit.




> Pra une mendoj qe sot anarkia e mendimit rracjonal e servirur me nuanca utopike dhe ( liri, te drejta, vellazeri, paqe, bashkim, tolerance, barazi...) rreklamimi me shume delikatese, rrezikojne te largojne te rinjte nga Zoti.


Nuk kam c`te shtoj Niko. Faleminderit.

----------


## Seminarist

Jam dakord me ju, por te thuash se sot ka renie shpirterore, a thu se ka ndonje shekull me pare qe ka ndritur ana shpirterore, eshte thjeshte retorike e te themi dicka te zeze se duket me interesante.

Eshte fakt qe sot Europa si kontinent gezon mundesi te besimit fetar qe si ka pasur kurre me pare ne kete mase.

----------


## Seminarist

> ta shihje ashtu s`benet me mire, Seminarist


Jo mua sme dalin ne kompiuter figura te tilla. e kam kompiuterin born again!

Thjeshte te dhashe nje keshille qe ta shohec si moter, nqs te del. Kshu ka thene At Teologu!!!!




> Po deri diku ke te drejte, formalisht, por ama *shkonin* ne Kishe.


Shkonin per te kremte, neper fshatra. Nuk mendoj se besimi ka qene i gjalle.






> Sidoqofte per te perdorur drejt teknologjine duhet vullnet i forte.
> Shenjtoret si Shen Kozmai, ne nje profeci  e ka quajtur televizorin instrument te satanait. Pale pastaj per inernetin,.po sic duket ky mbetet ne gjykimin tone..
> Perdorim pra te perkore te teknologjise mendoj une...Liturgjia Hyjnore para literatures orthodhokse dhe literatura para internetit.


Po edhe kali, ne kohe te Kozmait ka qene mjet EDHE i djallit, por te gjithe e perdornin. TV ke edhe ne K/peshkopate!

Mbetemi tek ajo qe sot ka ndryshuar menyra dhe ritmi i renies, por edhe ngritjes shpirterore. Por ne thelb cdo gje eshte e njejte.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Jo mua sme dalin ne kompiuter figura te tilla. e kam kompiuterin born again!
> 
> Thjeshte te dhashe nje keshille qe ta shohec si moter, nqs te del. Kshu ka thene At Teologu!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shkonin per te kremte, neper fshatra. Nuk mendoj se besimi ka qene i gjalle.
> 
> 
> ...





> paqëndrueshmëria dhe pasiguria mbizotërojnë kudo.


Po, pak a shume ketu duhet te synoje edhe citimi nga Mitropoliti. Mungesa e qendrueshmerise ne jeten shpirterore, ulje-ngritjet, etj. Patjeter, ne thelb gjendja eshte e njejte, pasi njeriu gjithnje njeri mbetet, i njejti dhe mekatar. Problemi eshte se sa perpiqet per shpetimin e shpirtit dhe ne rradhe te pare orthodhokset.
Ne Kryepiskopate ke edhe internet dhe vete Kryepiskopi eshte shprehur kohe me pare ne favor te tij. Sot kam degjuar se i shmanget mjaft. Problemi eshte ne diskutim, pasi duhet kujdes ne perdorimin e drejte te teknologjise.

"Kali" jo, ka qene nje mjet i domosdoshem per ate kohe. Jo te domosdoshme jane makinat e shtrenjta qe perdoren per "sport" rrugeve te Tiranes.

----------


## Seminarist

Une e kam me teper tek meraku qe njihet si metode ne te gjitha fete nxirrja e situates se 'sotme' pa qene tamam ashtu, per tu bere me interesant.

Fondamentalistet e "ditet e fundit" vetem kete vejne ne pah. Si e si ta nxijne te sotmen, ne menyre qe njezezit te kthejne syte nga qielli e te presin ardhjen e dyte psh.

Po te krahasojme, sipas konfrences qe eshte bere ne Vlore, Berati para 1990-tes nuk ma ha mendja te kete pare ndonjehere ndonje konfernce te tille me sy, me kaq rini.

A s'eshte ngritje shpirterore e stome kjo?

Une personalisht jam shume i kenaqur me te sotmen. Flm Zotit!

----------


## Matrix

Ju kujtoj dhe njehere provokatoreve te tipit "Behari" qe ky forum nuk eshte per ta.
Ne kete forum zot shtepie jane orthodhokset. Shkrimet e provokatoreve do te hidhen ne kosh!

----------


## Matrix

Dhe une mendoj si Seminaristi.
Cdo periudhe ka lufterat dhe betejat e veta shpirterore. Nuk ka beteja te lehta por cdo beteje eshte e veshtore. 
Sot ka shume te keqija dhe shume te mira, ashtu sic ka pasur ne cdo kohe.

Ajo qe do ishte eficente nga ana shpirterore, eshte qe barinjte te kene largpamesine te dallojne te metat e kohes kur ata jetojne dhe te mesojne te krishteret te jene vigjilente.

----------


## Albo

> Une them qe renie, sikurse ngritje shpirterore, ka pasur njekohesisht gjithmone.
> 
> Sot teknologjia e ka bere me te mundur se kurre informacionin fetar, komunikimin. Ku ka liri me te madhe fetare se sot, te pakten ne Europe, aq me teper Shqiperi?
> Sot Shkrimi i Shenjte mund te lexohet nga te gjithe. Sherbesat mund te ndiqen ne gjuhen tende, te lexohen.
> Sot ka sa e sa prioritete.
> 
> Une nuk e shoh shekullin e kaluar, as te 19-tin me te ngritur se sa sot shpirterisht.


Nese liria fetare, paqja, teknologjia, informacioni i bollshem qenkan te prekshme nga te gjithe, perse kontinenti evropian po vdes fizikisht dhe shpirterisht? A e di qe nje popull orthodhoks si ai grek eshte sot nje nga popujt me numrin me te madh te aborteve? A e di qe qendra e Vatikanit, Italia jote e dashur eshte populli me i plakur i Evropes pasi njerezit zgjedhin qe te mos sjellin femije ne jete? Po per protestat e njerezve neper rruget e Athines, Romes, Londres, Parisit, a ke degjuar? Njerezit po protestojne pasi "zoti" i tyre, shteti social qe ua siguron jeten qe nga djepi e deri ne varr, po u shkurton te ardhurat e sherbimet pasi eshte ne krize financiare? Pa Zotin ne qiell keta njerez jetojne pa problem, por pa shtetin e tyre social nuk jetojne dot.

Shen Kozmai u predikonte shqiptareve ne shekullin e XVIII: "Do te vije nje kohe qe djalli do t'iu hyje ne shtepi e ju nuk do ta kuptoni. Do tu nxjerri edhe veshet mbi cati." (referenca per televizorin). Kurse nje profeci tjeter do te thosh: "Do te vije nje dite kur bota do te lidhet me nje fije peri" (referenca per telefonin). Apo "Do te vije nje dite kur zogj te medhenj nga qielli do te leshojne flake nga goja dhe njerezit do te futen ne varre nga frika." (referenca per avionet ushtarake te sotem e luftrat).

Ne kohen qe Shen Kozmai i tha keto profeci, njerezit e atij shekulli nuk i kuptuan fjalet e tij, u tingellonin te cuditshme, te pakuptimpta. Ne qe i degjojme e lexojme sot, ua dime shume mire kuptimin atyre pasi jemi duke i perjetuar vete ne kohen tone. Mesazhi dhe mesimi qe ne duhet te marrim nga keto profeci eshte nje dhe i vetem:

- Djalli nuk rresht se beri kurthe e per te na tunduar e shtene ne mekat, me objektivin final largimin nga kungimi me Perendine!

Te gjitha keto shpikje, te gjitha keto hapa gjigande ne teknologji aqsa po e ndihmojne edhe po e demtojne boten shpirterore te njeriut. Ne jemi mbase brezi me i tunduar i te gjitha koherave, pasi djalli ka ne duart e veta shume menyra per te na terhequr vemendjen, per te na prishur qetesine shpirterore, per te na larguar nga besimi, nga Kisha, nga Perendia.

Une do te thosha se koha qe jetojme, eshte koha per te cilen lexojme ne Ungjill per "fundin e koherave". Te gjitha shenjat e ungjillit per profetet e rreme e deri tek profecite e Shen Kozmait jane bere e po behen realitet. Kjo nuk duhet te na deshperoje, por duhet te na inkurajoje qe te shtrengojme me fort besimin tone e tu bejme balle tundimeve pa pushim. 

Njeriun njeri e ben pikerisht besimi ne Zot e asgje tjeter. Po doni te shikoni se cdo te thote te besh nje jete pa Perendi, hidhni syte jo me larg se kontinenti evropian. Nje kontinent qe po vdes si fizikisht edhe shpirterisht dhe vdekja shpirterore i parapriu asaj fizike.

Albo

----------

